# Now Can I Keep Shrimp?



## Ben M (2 May 2010)

hi, for ages i've been trying to find out if i can keep cherry shrimp in my tank, but before i've always been advised against it because of my stocking. but now i've got rid of 2 of the kribs to my brother, and i'm going to hopefully give the other 2 to my lfs soon. anyways, my tank is 216l, 120cm x 40cm x 45cm. my stocking is :12 kuhli loaches, 4 Corydoras copei (getting 2 more soon), 20 copper harlequins (Trigonostigma hengeli), 5 harlequins, 4 rummynose tetras, 3 cardinal tetras, 3 serpae tetras, 3 ottos, 5 SAE's and soon some MTS. would that stocking be ok for cherry shrimp, considering that the tank is heavily planted? if not, are there any other shrimp that i can keep? i would like to have a go at breeding some shrimp, so i'd prefer shrimp that can breed; but any shrimp would be good. i've also seen some bamboo shrimp, but i've heard that they're hard to keep alive. is that true, and would it be possible to breed them in freshwater?

cheers


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (2 May 2010)

you should definitely be able to keep cherries, but as for breeding them, not so sure. if it is big enough to fit in a fishes mouth it is food, but if there are loads of places for the babies to hide then you should get a few surviving.

remember to shrimp proof you filter intakes too...


----------



## Ben M (3 May 2010)

thanks, there are loads of hiding places for babies as the tank is heavily planted (see my journal).

i've read that people put sponge over their filter intakes, but won't that reduce flow loads? is there anything else i can cover them with that doesn't reduce flow?

also, what do i feed the shrimp? i feed my fish flake, algae wafers, sinking tablets, worms and veggies. i think that they'd eat most of that, but is there anything else that i could feed them?

cheers


----------



## nry (3 May 2010)

Shrimps will eat anything, algae, bits of dieing plant, left over fishfood etc.  I never fed my amano's anything special but they bred like rabbits.


----------



## AdAndrews (3 May 2010)

I have cherrys with my mountain minnows, I have reason to believe a vast ammount of the babies get eaten but aslong as the tank is heavily planted and there are plenty of low hiding spaces you should have success.


----------



## Ben M (3 May 2010)

thanks, so i won't feed them anything special then. i hope that they'll breed, and they have lots of cover for the babies.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (3 May 2010)

i have read that people are feeding their high grade crs's rabbit pellets, you can also treat them with some cucumber, blanched baby marrows and spinach...


----------



## Ben M (3 May 2010)

thanks


----------



## Themuleous (4 May 2010)

If you've been getting the shrimp from, LFS they are probably all females.  Cherries breed so well if they sold males as well, the shop would soon have lots their market!  Females are also more colorful I guess.

Sam


----------



## mr. luke (6 May 2010)

You should be able to keep them alive in there, and the thing with necaridina species is if you keep em alive, prepare for hundreds more


----------



## Ben M (6 May 2010)

thanks for the help.   i think i'll leave the plants for a month or so to grow before i get the shrimp so they have more cover. i added loads of MTS yesterday, and was slightly bothered be a few of them being sucked out of their shells by the kuhlis (they've stopped now), so i think i'l give the shrimp some more cover.


----------

